# Vorbereitungskurse und Prüfung in Köln



## Micha110 (24. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,


hoffe es kann mir jemand von euch helfen!

Suche *Termine für Vorbereitungskurse* zur Fischerprüfung und anschließend *Prüfung*. Komme selber nicht aus der Ecke und hab daher keine Ahnung wo man hier in Köln so nen Kurs machen kann.

Vielen Dank allen die mir weiterhelfen können schonmal im voraus.#6


Gruß Micha


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurse und Prüfung in Köln*

Herr Pritschins bietet welche an:

www.fischerkurse-leverkusen.de

Alles weitere auf der HP und sonst noch:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurse und Prüfung in Köln*

hallo,
wir von fishermans partner köln machen auch die kurse zur fischerreiprüfung.bitte vorher anmelden.kurs fängt am 3.märz an und zwar von 19.00-21.00 direkt im laden.
gruß sascha


----------

